# Raios solares na Serra da Cabreira



## Bruno Campos (17 Out 2006 às 09:28)

Algures na Serra da Cabreira!!!! Jan 2005






Agora em minha casa...  Fev 2004


----------



## kimcarvalho (17 Out 2006 às 10:11)

*Re: Raios solares na Terra*

Muito bonitas Bruno, diria mesmo inspiradoras e relaxantes!  

Aqui deixo outras, que parecem ser do mesmo dia e da mesma ocasião!, mas em Elvas - Janeiro de 2004, no dia 1 mais concretamente!  







E esta de 24 de Setembro em Campo Maior:






Estas duas são de alguma forma tb raios de Sol, mas desta vez descompostos em todo o seu esplendor e cor:
Dizem tradições ancestrais que um arco-íris é símbolo de um pacto ente o Céu e a Terra, por isso quando visto era sinónimo de bons augúrios e associado a eventos importantes.

Nesta pode-se ver um duplo arco-íris:









E nesta um zoom do mesmo arco-íris, aqui lado a lado tecnologia e Natureza! Quem ganhará??  

Nas duas fotos do arco-íris pode-se ver bem a diferença de luz entre o lado de fora e o lado de dentro do mesmo (o lado de dentro é sempre mais claro), é um fenómeno resultante da refração da luz solar.


----------



## Rog (17 Out 2006 às 10:31)

*Re: Raios solares na Terra*

Boas fotos Bruno e Kimcarvalho.  

Deixo aqui também duas fotos que tirei há algum tempo, de raios solares antes do pôr do sol.


----------



## kimcarvalho (17 Out 2006 às 10:45)

*Re: Raios solares na Terra*



Rogpacheco disse:


> Boas fotos Bruno e Kimcarvalho.
> 
> Deixo aqui também duas fotos que tirei há algum tempo, de raios solares antes do pôr do sol.




Opá isso não vale, concorrência desleal!  Aí estas situações são sempre mais bonitas, pois têm os ingredientes necessários, Sol, nuvens e mar!  

Lindas lindas! Agradecia-te se as pudesses colocar com uma grande resolução, gostava de as guardar aqui mo meu PC! 

Eu quero ir morar para a Madeira!!


----------



## Fil (17 Out 2006 às 17:55)

*Re: Raios solares na Terra*

Magnificas todas as fotos mas aquela primeira do Rog...


----------



## Minho (17 Out 2006 às 19:12)

*Re: Raios solares na Terra*

Fotografias todas as belas.  Todas elas de um dramatismo bem conseguido. 
As da Madeira parecem uma verdadeira iluminação divina


----------



## miguel (17 Out 2006 às 19:21)

*Re: Raios solares na Terra*

Eu tbm gosto de todas não fosse eu mais um maníaco do tempo 
As duas fotos da Medeira principalmente a primeira ta um espanto


----------



## Rog (18 Out 2006 às 00:27)

*Re: Raios solares na Terra*



kimcarvalho disse:


> ...Agradecia-te se as pudesses colocar com uma grande resolução, gostava de as guardar aqui mo meu PC!
> 
> Eu quero ir morar para a Madeira!!



Para não pesar no blog deixo aqui um link do local onde coloquei as fotos

http://navegador.com.sapo.pt/met.html


----------



## Bruno Campos (18 Out 2006 às 08:56)

*Re: Raios solares na Terra*



Rogpacheco disse:


> Para não pesar no blog deixo aqui um link do local onde coloquei as fotos
> 
> http://navegador.com.sapo.pt/met.html



és fotografo na madeira????
Fantasticas fotos!!!   na madeira é q é


----------



## Bruno Campos (18 Out 2006 às 09:03)

*Re: Raios solares na Terra*



Bruno Campos disse:


> és fotografo na madeira????
> Fantasticas fotos!!!   na madeira é q é



jornalista????
fotojornalista????


----------



## Rog (18 Out 2006 às 09:51)

*Re: Raios solares na Terra*



Bruno Campos disse:


> jornalista????
> fotojornalista????



Nada de especial, estou na direcção de um pequeno jornal local amador há uns 10 anos, jornalista amador se é que se pode chamar assim... fotografias porque gosto muito de fotografar, e a máq. anda quase ou mesmo sempre comigo...


----------



## Bruno Campos (18 Out 2006 às 09:54)

*Re: Raios solares na Terra*



Rogpacheco disse:


> Nada de especial, estou na direcção de um pequeno jornal local amador há uns 10 anos, jornalista amador se é que se pode chamar assim... fotografias porque gosto muito de fotografar, e a máq. anda quase ou mesmo sempre comigo...



estive a ver o site e parece-me bastante informativo! Claro que as previsões meteorológicas não podiam faltar    
Parabéns!


----------



## kimcarvalho (18 Out 2006 às 10:11)

*Re: Raios solares na Terra*



Rogpacheco disse:


> Para não pesar no blog deixo aqui um link do local onde coloquei as fotos
> 
> http://navegador.com.sapo.pt/met.html



Então está tudo explicado, és fotografo profissional!

Já me estava a sentir um péssimo fotografo!, olhava para as tuas duas fotos e comparava com TODAS as que tenho e pensava: "_...ganda bosta, mais vale dedicar-me à agricultura e seguir os passos dos meus antepassados alentejanos, o meu futuro está no cereal..._" E foi então que vi o teu post! Pronto lá voltou a minha auto estima!   

Obrigado pelas fotos em boa resolução  . A do zoom já destronou, no meu desktop, uma que tinha há imenso tempo do Minho e a sua montanha coberta de neve!  
E parabéns novamente pela excelente capacidade, que no fundo é uma arte, de saber "apanhar" o momento na altura certa com tanta qualidade e mestria!


----------



## Rog (18 Out 2006 às 11:47)

*Re: Raios solares na Terra*



kimcarvalho disse:


> Então está tudo explicado, és fotografo profissional!
> 
> Já me estava a sentir um péssimo fotografo!, olhava para as tuas duas fotos e comparava com TODAS as que tenho e pensava: "_...ganda bosta, mais vale dedicar-me à agricultura e seguir os passos dos meus antepassados alentejanos, o meu futuro está no cereal..._" E foi então que vi o teu post! Pronto lá voltou a minha auto estima!
> 
> ...



Agradeço as palavras, mas não sou fotografo profissional, nem nada que se pareça. Apenas gosto muito de fotografia...


----------

